# My hedgie is invading my dreams!



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

Hehe the other night I apparently woke up in the middle of the night and started frantically searching for my hedgie on my boyfriend's chest. He said that I was almost hitting him trying to find Snuffy under the blankets. I guess I dreamt that I put Snuffy on his chest and fell asleep and he wandered off? IDK. Thats what I get for having a glass of wine before bed :lol:


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

HAhaha :lol: My hedgies have invaded my dreams before too. But that was probably because I fel l asleep holding Adrian and then i was dreaming that I stepped on her. I woke up and there she was sniffing my nose. lol Its kind of weird to wake up to your hedgie with her nose up to yours. :lol:


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Heehee. Mom says she dreams about me a lot, too.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol, I had a dream one time that my hedgehog had babies. My hedgehog is a male. :lol:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

r_k_chic47 said:


> Lol, I had a dream one time that my hedgehog had babies. My hedgehog is a male. :lol:


Whew! Just think about the money you would make IF that dream had been real... :lol:

Pixie


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I would feel bad for any poor little hedgie male (if this was even possible) that had to have babies. Kind of disgusting to think about how that would come about... :lol: Why would I make more money off them if they were from a male? probably because that would be the rarest thing EVER lmao but who's to say they would be healthy and normal :? haha


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That happens to me, as well! Although I must be too attached to Inky, I always have nightmares of something happening to him, or, even worse, me getting sick of him.


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> or, even worse, me getting sick of him.


Awwww, if you just look at your signature thing, you can clearly see that's *not* gonna happen


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Chewy said:


> I woke up and there she was sniffing my nose. lol Its kind of weird to wake up to your hedgie with her nose up to yours. :lol:


Have any of you ever held your hedgehog up to your ear? It sounds so funny! I laugh every time. :lol:


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

Last night i fell asleep playing with my hedgie at like 10:30 and i woke up at 2:40 to find him trying to burrow under my pillow! i hope i didnt roll over on him


----------

